# Kernel 3.10.7 upgrade from 2.6 end trace kernel panic SOLVED

## guinness.stout

  Fix up front.  I had several problems.  First kernel panic was fixed by correcting my grub config to set the root parition "root=/dev/sda3" instead of "real_root=/dev/sda3" as I am not using initframs.  The last problem when I started X my mouse and keyboard did not work, but they worked in console.  This was due to udev and udev-mount configs in /etc/init.d and /etc/conf.d not being updated in over a year.  My system had a year+ up time and I never ran etc-update.  I ran etc-update and updated only those files and both mouse and keyboard work in X now.  Hope this helps others. 

I recently attempted to upgrade from 2.6.39 to 3.10.7 with no success.  I followed the normal procedures, make oldconfig, emerge @modules_rebuild copied the kernel to /boot and configured grub and now it will not boot.  I can get back into 2.6.39 with no issue.  I even attempted upgrading the motherboard BIOS as I found some mention of the errors I am getting in a forum from google that said the BIOS had a problem, that didn't fix it.

Here are screenshots of two boot sequences.  First is with all the normal options i had in grub.  Second one I removed all the boot options so it's just the kernel, it gets a little further with a different error.

http://imgur.com/a/d9tbC

1st Error appears to be:

```
Firmware bug cpu0 try to use APCI500 (LVT offset 0) for vect or 0x10400, but the register is already in use for vector 0xf9 on another cpu

Firmware bug cpu 0 IBS interrupt offset 0 not available (MSRC 001103a=0000000000000100)

Failed to setup IBS, -22
```

Then dumps a bunch of information from memory and stop with "End Trace"

I don't see an obvious error, to me, in the 2nd boot sequence.Last edited by guinness.stout on Sat Sep 07, 2013 3:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

when my kernel configuration is completely out to lunch I go to http://kernel-seeds.org/ get a new stripped down config insert it per pappy's directions, add hardware drivers and enjoy.

is your system as old as the kernel? if so and the emerge below shows as extensive don't do it.

```
emerge -av wgetpaste pciutils usbutils

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux-3.10.7-r1-gentoo/.config

lspci -k | wgetpaste

lsusb | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /proc/cpuinfo
```

post url's

----------

## guinness.stout

/usr/src/linux-3.10.7-gentoo/.config

http://bpaste.net/show/129661/

lspci -k

http://bpaste.net/show/129664/

lsusb

http://bpaste.net/show/129665/

http://bpaste.net/show/129666/

----------

## TomWij

From a quick scan over the screenshots I see that it panics at mount_block_root; so, that means that it is unable to mount the root partition.

From another quick scan, I see that there is no root parameter specified in your GRUB screen; so, please add root=/dev/sdaX to the end of the kernel line and replace X by the partition number that reflects your root device. For example, root=/dev/sda3 would be the parameter for the Gentoo Handbook example partitioning (assuming /dev/sda1 is the first partition, boot; /dev/sda2 the second partition, swap; /dev/sda3 the third partition, root).

----------

## guinness.stout

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> From a quick scan over the screenshots I see that it panics at mount_block_root; so, that means that it is unable to mount the root partition.
> 
> From another quick scan, I see that there is no root parameter specified in your GRUB screen; so, please add root=/dev/sdaX to the end of the kernel line and replace X by the partition number that reflects your root device. For example, root=/dev/sda3 would be the parameter for the Gentoo Handbook example partitioning (assuming /dev/sda1 is the first partition, boot; /dev/sda2 the second partition, swap; /dev/sda3 the third partition, root).

 

So what is the difference between "real_root" and just "root"?  Changing to "root=/dev/sda3" worked and booted right up.  Thank you!

Now it seems my keyboard and mouse do not work in X.

----------

## Hu

real_root= instructs the initramfs.  root= instructs the kernel, unless you use an initramfs that does something special.

Does your keyboard work in console mode?

----------

## guinness.stout

Yes my keyboard and mouse both work in console.

----------

## Hu

Have you changed anything X related recently?  Do you use evdev for input?  If so, is evdev enabled in the kernel?

----------

## guinness.stout

I haven't changed anything but my system had been up for almost a year before I attempted to upgrade my kernel, I assume xorg-server has updated several times since then.  I was using evdev before and it is built into my current kernel.  I've re-emerged everything xorg-server, evdev-input etc.  Nothing seemed to help.  Here is my configs

xorg.conf

http://bpaste.net/show/130087/

/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

http://bpaste.net/show/130088/

----------

## Jaglover

Xorg log would help.

----------

## guinness.stout

Xorg log

http://bpaste.net/show/130090/[/url]

----------

## guinness.stout

Might have found part of the problem, udev is not running and will not start because udev-mount is not running.  That will not start and errors out when you try to start it with 

```
/etc/init.d/udev-mount: line 9: /lib64/udev/shell-compat-KV.sh: no such file or directory
```

----------

## Jaglover

 *guinness.stout wrote:*   

> Xorg log
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/130090/[/url]

 

This is not complete. Please use wgetpaste.

----------

## guinness.stout

I am using wgetpaste and this is the entire file

http://bpaste.net/show/130105/

----------

## guinness.stout

OK!  Figured it out.

udev and udev-mount were not starting because they had been updated many times since I had rebooted a year ago.  I never ran etc-update to update their respective configuration files in /etc/conf.d and /etc/init.d.  Running etc-update and merging those config files for udev and udev-mount fixed it, they both started.  When I started X my keyboard and mouse work.  Thank you everyone for your help!

----------

## guinness.stout

Spoke too soon, keyboard DOES NOT work in X.  My mouse does.

Helps when you spell modules correctly in your xorg.conf file.  Had endev instead of evdev.  The spelling error cause the keyboard not to work.  Fixed, now both keyboard and mouse work.Last edited by guinness.stout on Sat Sep 07, 2013 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

OP: please clarify your last post.  You say the mouse works and the keyboard does not work.  You then say you had a spelling error.  Do you mean that after fixing the spelling error, you have a working mouse and non-working keyboard or do you mean that the keyboard was non-working due to the spelling error, and now that the error is fixed, both work?

----------

